
A New Yorker’s Guide to Airbnb Pricing [Pre-2020] - djsegal
https://medium.com/@djsegal/a-new-yorkers-guide-to-airbnb-pricing-59ef9b097478
======
djsegal
Project is from ongoing work to understand how cities, trains, and rentals
interact.

\---

Source code for the javascript-based website is:

▶
[https://github.com/djsegal/pad_pricer](https://github.com/djsegal/pad_pricer)

